# Your personality?



## Talierin (Dec 5, 2002)

I'm curious as to what personality type everyone here is, according the Myers-Brigg test (or Keirsey test). I'm a ESFP.

Take the test! http://209.15.29.56/myersbriggs/personhome.htm

Do your results sound like you?


----------



## Mablung (Dec 5, 2002)

Took that at school actually came our as INFP


----------



## Dragonblade (Dec 5, 2002)

I just took it and I'm INTP


----------



## HLGStrider (Dec 6, 2002)

enfp

That means I'm a bubbly, story telling champion.. If you say it in the good way.

or an annoying, lecturing, know it all with dillusions of grandure.

An idealist... I like the way that sounds...


----------



## Elbereth (Dec 6, 2002)

I took the test and got INFJ (Intoverted INtuiting Feeling Judging)

And as I read the description (which is too long to share with you all here) but it is pretty accurate. If you guys really want to know who I am, read the description about INFJ's...it is all me!!!


----------



## Aerin (Dec 6, 2002)

I took the test as well.. and my result was a bunch of letters.....



****Dork..... she's an INTP....... --Your lovely best friend****

*glares* I'll find a way to get back.. hehehe


----------



## Carantalath (Dec 6, 2002)

I was an INFJ.


----------



## Frodorocks (Dec 6, 2002)

I'm ENFJ it sounds like me.


----------



## Ice Man (Dec 6, 2002)

I got this result:

You are COOL.


----------



## Confusticated (Dec 6, 2002)

I have taken those test a few years ago, and have the book "Please Understand Me II".
I think it's an interesting theory, but I see faults in it.
If each aspect used in that system is looked at independantly, it does seem to make sense though.
The major thing that I have a problem with though is that many aspects of personality are not taken into consideration with that system. Also, the type descriptions are far from perfect.

I score consistantly an INTP on every one of the several test that I took.
I am certainly an introvert
I am certainly intuitive (which I dont think is the best word to describe that) vs sensing.
Thinking vs feeling can get a little hazzy, but I figure I am more of the thinking side since everyone says I am cold hearted. I also enjy thought provoking things more than "thouching" things.
P and J are the thing I have the most trouble fully understanding, however, according to the explainations offered, I figure I am P.

I will also add that much of Keirsey and others' descriptions of INTP do fit me. So I guess if one takes the theory as fact, I would be INTP.

An interesting note:
The theorists I have read all tend to say that the N aspect of personality is something that a minority of the population has.
I would not be surpised to find that a greater percentage of Ns in general would love Tolkien's books more than S.
It also seems that an Ns would be more inclided to take such tests in the first place.
Therefore I am not surpised that so many in this thread score as an N.


----------



## Kementari (Dec 6, 2002)

Im INFJ.......quite, thoughtful, and can sometimes read minds


----------



## Seraph (Dec 6, 2002)

INTP. I'm not sure if some of the descriptions it gave were like me though.


----------



## MacAddict (Dec 6, 2002)

I Got INTP which I think sounds exactly like me. .

~MacAddict


----------



## Talierin (Dec 6, 2002)

Well Nom, I think that of course we'll all have different traits that don't quite fit our type, and the test will be a little imperfect (no test of this sort could ever be perfect) but as a general rule, everyone seems to fit the type they get.

I tend to look more at the four main types (SP, SJ, NT, NF) than the 16 individual ones, because you can at least tell usually which one of the four main groups you're in, cause you do tend to act and think a certain way according to which one you're in.

And yes, you are certainly an NT


----------



## Uminya (Dec 6, 2002)

I'm an INFP.


----------



## Kellivara (Dec 6, 2002)

I'm an ENFP. Here's the short version of the description that it gave me (I didn't read the rest): You are:
slightly expressed extrovert

slightly expressed intuitive personality

slightly expressed feeling personality

moderately expressed perceiving personality







well, it's half right neway


----------



## Snaga (Dec 6, 2002)

I came out as an INFP. I'm sure this isn't me at all.

I took this test a couple of years back and got a different result but I cant remember what it was. Maybe INTP?


----------



## Ascamaciliel (Dec 6, 2002)

I'm INTJ, which sounds moderately like me.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by snaga1 _
> *I came out as an INFP. I'm sure this isn't me at all.
> 
> I took this test a couple of years back and got a different result but I cant remember what it was. Maybe INTP? *



Yay! I'm INFP too...I wonder what that means 



> _Originally posted by Ascamaciliel _
> *I'm INTJ, which sounds moderately like me. *



My friend Caitlin's INTJ. Go you!

Ooh, and Nom, you said you had that book "Please Understand Me"? We had that book in my 10th grade English class and my friend Bonnee and I took it one day, I wrote in "Don't Even Try" in between the the "Please" and the "Understand" and "To" in between the "Understand" and the "Me." 
And then we put it back on the shelf.


----------



## Elbereth (Dec 7, 2002)

Ok, I took the test again and I got a totally different result: ENFP, Extoverted, iNtuitive, Feeler, Perciever. (I originally scored as INFJ, which also fits my personality to a tee as well.).

However, the description for ENFP fits me well also. 

I think perhaps it is because I am in a better mood today, and I am feeling much more confident than I did yesterday. That may be the reason. 

Or maybe I'm have a split personality that I didn't know about!


----------



## Confusticated (Dec 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Elbereth _
> *Ok, I took the test again and I got a totally different result: ENFP, Extoverted, iNtuitive, Feeler, Perciever. (I originally scored as INFJ, which also fits my personality to a tee as well.).
> 
> However, the description for ENFP fits me well also.
> ...


Yeah, it probably was your mood. The fact that your mood effects your answers so much might be an indication that you are an F. Or I could just be full of it! 

Were yours scores for the F vs T and the J vs P borerline both times?
My P/J is borderline on some of the tests, I am surprised that I've never crossed that line.


----------



## HLGStrider (Dec 7, 2002)

> However, the description for ENFP fits me well also



GASP! I am not alone!

I AM NOT ALONE! I AM NOT ALONE! I AM NOT ALONE!

Of course, Elbe and I were the ones who came up with the "send the non weird people to Montana along with the evil weird or wierd people" plot... 

I guess it depends on your mood...

Who'd uh thunk it?

and Kellivara too? That'd I really never have thunked.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Dec 7, 2002)

I'm an ISFP (introverted, sensing, feeling, perceiving). No one had such a result so far! I fell so special!  And also, kind of alone. 

I am a COMPOSER:

- moderately expressed introvert

- slightly expressed sensing personality

- moderately expressed feeling personality

- moderately expressed perceiving personality

The description is pretty accurate too.


----------



## Confusticated (Dec 7, 2002)

Keirsey says that the feeling artisans are the most kind types of people.
He placed one above the other in kindness but I do not recall if it was the ESFP or the ISFP...I would have thought you were an ?SFP ithrynluin. 


Just for fun:
Feanor....ENTJ or ISTP
Thingol....ISTJ
Beleg.......ESFP
Turin.......ISTJ
Maedhros.....E or I....NTJ
Finrod.......INFJ
Legolas.....ESFP


I'll add more guesses later.


----------



## Dragon (Dec 7, 2002)

I'm an enfp. basically it said Idealist


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Dec 7, 2002)

Look, Elgee, you've got Dragon on your side now too.


----------



## YayGollum (Dec 7, 2002)

INTJ. sorry about that, crazy people who tried to figure me out. Well, I superly believe everything that was said about me. Makes me sad. *runs away*


----------



## Wolfshead (Dec 8, 2002)

Well, I'm an ENTJ. Which I suppose is suitable enough. But I reckon some of the questions could have been worded better. I doubt this test will have any real impact on my life...


----------



## Ithrynluin (Dec 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nóm _
> *Keirsey says that the feeling artisans are the most kind types of people.
> He placed one above the other in kindness but I do not recall if it was the ESFP or the ISFP...I would have thought you were an ?SFP ithrynluin. *



Well I AM an "?SFP" - I'm a ISFP to be exact! I'm kind? Well, of course, I'm such a kind-hearted, gentle soul.


----------



## Frodorocks (Dec 9, 2002)

Snaga and Wonko introverts?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Frodorocks _
> *Snaga and Wonko introverts? *


 ,

Yes...the irony of it all.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Frodorocks _
> *Snaga and Wonko introverts? *




Well we certainly are in REAL life! On the forums though I think everyone is a little different from reality...


----------



## Frodorocks (Dec 10, 2002)

You're a brilliant person, Wonks, you shouldn't be so shy.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Dec 10, 2002)

Hehe...brilliant? *laughs* That's the beauty of these forums...people think I'm a brilliant extrovert when really I'm just a shy American girl wallowing in mediocrity.


----------



## Frodorocks (Dec 10, 2002)

Aren't we all.


----------



## HLGStrider (Dec 10, 2002)

I know I've fooled half this forum. Grond told me I was MODEST! ME?

I also am very well reasoned and tactful online... I figure it is because I'm better in print.


----------



## Snaga (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wonko The Sane _
> *Hehe...brilliant? *laughs* That's the beauty of these forums...people think I'm a brilliant extrovert when really I'm just a shy American girl wallowing in mediocrity. *


 Thats not true



> _Originally posted by Frodorocks_
> *Aren't we all.*


 And speaking as an English guy basking in his own superiority I can tell you that not true either!

Introvert? Who me? I said it wasnt me, didnt I? 

Anyway dont assume everyone who is introverted behaves shyly. Introverts often behave in quite an outgoing manner, but they are more likely to harbour self-doubt and soul-search etc. Thats soo not me!

Notice how I am trying to throw you off the scent by pretending I'm not really like that? Or is it the double-bluff? Or the triple-bluff? Or... OK that's enough...


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Dec 10, 2002)

*rolls eyes* It SOO is him and I soo see through his crazy bluffs!

But thank you for the "that's not true"...


----------



## Frodorocks (Dec 11, 2002)

"Basking in superiority" (digusted snort and giggles) "I can tell you that not true either" That not should be that's not, therefore you have a typo, therefore you are just a regular human, uh, orc. Sorry.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Dec 12, 2002)

Snags only PRETENDS to be perfect and have a huge ego.


----------



## Frodorocks (Dec 12, 2002)

He's perfect to you though isn't he?


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Dec 12, 2002)

Well...ye...shhh!!! This is a thread about personalities...not about how wonderful I think Snags is..
If you want to hear about that (and I could go on for pages! It's like..my favorite subject.  ) then maybe you should start a new thread...
So shhh....AND...
If not...back to personality types!!!


----------



## Fimbrethil (Dec 12, 2002)

I am a Healer! AKA as an INFP

An idealist? hmmm....probably.


----------



## Eledhwen (Dec 12, 2002)

*ENTP*

But I'm a J when I'm at work, where things are more clear cut.

It seems to me, skimming through this thread, that there are more Is than Es. I wonder if there is a type that is found more often among Tolkien fans than among the rest of the population? Then you could say "Oh, so you're an WXYZ are you? Read this, you'll enjoy it!"


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Dec 12, 2002)

Maybe it's more a symptom of people on the internet in general than of Tolkien fans.


----------



## Zale (Dec 12, 2002)

I have INTJ, which is apparently Mastermind...
100% me!
Seriously, the descriptions do sound like me. Always looking for ways to improve things, several areas of specialised knowledge, system builder...All me!


----------



## Ithrynluin (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: ENTP*



> _Originally posted by Eledhwen _
> *
> I wonder if there is a type that is found more often among Tolkien fans than among the rest of the population? Then you could say "Oh, so you're an WXYZ are you? Read this, you'll enjoy it!" *



Hehe, that would be interesting to see!


----------



## Lossengondiel (Dec 18, 2002)

I turned out to be a ESFP type o' girl


----------



## QueenSilverleaf (Dec 18, 2002)

I'm an INFP. Very much me. Frighteningly me. Tho I'm not usually an introvert on forums. Hmmm...


----------



## Talierin (Dec 18, 2002)

Another ESFP! PARTY ON GIRL!! *does crazy ESFP dance*


----------



## Eledhwen (Dec 19, 2002)

You're all mad!

How many English schoolkids know their Myers-Briggs rating? (a poll, anyone?)
Hardly any, I suspect. I don't think our establishment go in for that kind of stuff until the kids get referred to the careers service at 16


----------



## Shiprah (Dec 23, 2002)

I took the test and I got ENTJ.


----------



## Arebeth (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shiprah _
> *I took the test and I got ENTJ. *



I got that too... May I express my doubts on the reliability of this thingy?


----------



## HLGStrider (Nov 1, 2003)

No, it is explicitly forbidden for you to express any doubts whatsoever. This is a nice thread. No need for controversial doubts!


----------



## smeagol444 (Nov 1, 2003)

i am an ENFP. i found that rather intriguing..the description was suprisingly accurate. spontaneous..people person..dramatic..wild child..heh heh


----------



## Confusticated (Nov 2, 2003)

My guesses on some forum members who strike me one way or the other as being a type:

NTs

Gothmog - ?NT maybe J

Snaga - ?NT Probably P

gate7ole - ?NTJ

Luthien Seregon - Probably an NT

Niniel - ?NT perhaps J?

Beleg - ?NTJ

aragil - ?NT maybe P

Elfamari - ?NT?

(I know an NT when I see one )



NFs

Turgon - INFP

Lhuntihiliel - ? perhaps N FJ


SJs

Aule - ?STJ

FoolOfATook - ?STJ

Rhiannon - ?STJ

Thol - ?SFJ (???this is a tricky one)


For the NTs... my best way to know if they are J or P is to see if they think like me... make perfect sense to me in all cases. Those who do, I guess they are P. While I think all NTs have a similar way of thinking... a P and J will differ more than, say... an I and E.

Here are some famous people's types according to typelogic.com


INFPs...

Homer
Virgil
Mary, mother of Jesus
St. John, the beloved disciple
St. Luke; physician, disciple, author
William Shakespeare, bard of Avon
Henry Wadsworth Longfellow (Evangeline)
A. A. Milne (Winnie the Pooh)
Laura Ingalls Wilder (Little House on the Prairie)
Helen Keller, deaf and blind author 
Carl Rogers, reflective psychologist, counselor
Fred Rogers (Mister Rogers' Neighborhood)
**** Clark (American Bandstand)
Donna Reed, actor (It's a Wonderful Life)
Jacqueline Kennedy Onasis
Neil Diamond, vocalist
Tom Brokaw, news anchor
James Herriot (All Creatures Great and Small)
Annie Dillard (Pilgrim at Tinker Creek)
James Taylor, vocalist
Julia Roberts, actor (Conspiracy Theory, Pretty Woman) Scott Bakula (Quantum Leap)
Terri Gross (PBS's "Fresh Air")
Amy Tan (author of The Joy-Luck Club, The Kitchen God's Wife)
John F. Kennedy, Jr.
Lisa Kudrow ("Phoebe" of Friends)
Fred Savage ("The Wonder Years")

Though I have seen Shakespeare listed as an INPT from some experts.


INTPs...

Socrates
Rene Descartes
Blaise Pascal
Sir Isaac Newton

U.S. Presidents: 
James Madison 
John Quincy Adams 
John Tyler 
Dwight D. Eisenhower 
Gerald Ford

William Harvey (pioneer in human physiology)
C. G. Jung, (Freudian defector, author of Psychological Types, etc.)
William James
Albert Einstein
Tom Foley (Speaker of the House--U.S. House of Representatives)
Henri Mancini
Bob Newhart
Jeff Bingaman, U.S. Senator (D.--NM)
Rick Moranis (Honey, I Shrunk The Kids)
Midori Ito (ice skater, Olympic silver medalist)
Tiger Woods 

ENTPs...

Thomas Edison
Lewis Carrol (Alice in Wonderland)
Julia Child
Suzanne Pleshette
George Carlin
Valerie Harper
John Candy
John Sununu
Weird Al Yankovick
Marilyn Vos Savant
Alfred Hitchcock
Tom Hanks
David Spade
Celine Dion

If you want see more... go to typelogic.com or simply search... you will find many sites.


----------



## Lúthien Séregon (Nov 2, 2003)

> Luthien Seregon - Probably an NT



Yup!  I'm an INTJ, I got tested a few months ago in school. 

Fictional INTJs:

Julius Caesar 
Mr. Darcy (Pride and Prejudice) 
*Gandalf the Grey (J. R. R. Tolkein's Middle Earth books)*   
Hannibal Lecter (Silence of the Lambs) 
Professor Moriarty, Sherlock Holmes' nemesis 
Ensign Ro (Star Trek--the Next Generation) 
Rosencrantz and Guildenstern (Hamlet) 
George Smiley, John le Carre's master spy 
Clarice Starling (Silence of the Lambs)


----------



## Turin (Nov 3, 2003)

I'm: 

ESTJ
Extroverted	Sensing	Thinking	Judging .

Not quite sure what it means.


----------



## Gandalf The Grey (Nov 3, 2003)

INTJ 

(See also Lúthien Séregon's post.)  

-- Gandalf the Grey


----------



## The-Elf-Herself (Nov 3, 2003)

I'm a zany, brainy, too-clever-for-her-own-good ENTP! Huzzah! Actually, I took that test a year ago and I've taken it several times since and I've always come up as an ENTP. Not surprising, the description fits me very well. Basically it breaks down thusly:

Slightly expressed extroverted personality-(that's true, I'm one of the quieter extroverts around)

Distinctly expressed intuitive personality-(*nods*)

Slightly expressed thinking personality-(hey, I can think with the best of them! *snorts* )

Distinctly expressed perceiving personality-(yep)

Go here for more info on

Miss Brutally Honest Crazy Jam-Jars


----------



## Weathergirl2006 (Nov 5, 2003)

Im ESFJ but i dont know if its really close


----------



## aragil (Nov 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nóm _
> *My guesses on some forum members who strike me one way or the other as being a type:
> aragil - ?NT maybe P
> *


Not bad- I'm an INTP, same as Einstein ('Big Al', as he used to tell me to call him).

If Mrs. M isn't an ISTJ, then I'm a monkey's uncle (an INTP monkey's uncle).


----------

